# A+



## Heathen (Jul 26, 2002)

I gots a question. Has anyone here sat the latest Comp-Tia A+ test? I've done the course but not the test yet... just wondering if anyone's done it and what it's like.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I haven't take the latest. I took it back in 2000. The O.S. test was easy. The hardware test, got me on laser printers, but it was still easy. I remember there where some laser printer questions, along with other printers. They had a few _what irq does this device normaly go to_ type questions, along with knowing th com ports. 

Not sure if they have changed any of that.


----------



## Heathen (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanx.... yeah the laser printer stuff always gets me too


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

If I remember correctly, the laser questions where about the process of charging it the related process as to how it prints. But that was over 2 years ago.


----------



## Zvalkor (Apr 2, 2002)

It has been a few years since I took those tests. There was a major overhaul done just after I got my cert. You can go to www.brainbuzz.com They have some good information, forums, and study guides for many tests including the A+.


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

*I'm studying for that now, but must argue with a few questions.*

I am studying for the new A+ right now, but I have found that THEY have some questions incorrect, or my experience must be wrong.:upset: Naturally I trust my experience since it is what I have seen directly. I am using the Beach Front quizzer program (available free at WWW.BEACHFRONTDIRECT.COM). However, some of the questions I have a problem with. The biggest one is the floppy disk question. It says that you replace a dead A: drive and then try it with a disk in it. You punch in A: to get to it & it says "not ready", but not before the disk light comes on & goes out. Then it asks what is wrong. I say bad cable, bad disk, or bad drive. It says bad cable, bad disk, or dirty drive. I have replaced 8 drives on my computer (one system) and every one of them would do that. Also, while I was in college (associate's degree) we used the A+ guide for working on PCs and they DID bring up how the drive head could be turned or out of allignment (which would do that). It appears somebody doesn't know what they are talking about or the cert is standardized by someone who doesn't know what they are talking about, but nontheless it is still important to get.


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

I took it in June. Thought it was pretty easy. I finished it in 7 minutes.


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

7 minutes....it takes you longer to sit and get ready to take it....did you read the questions???

Pseudocyber ...not saying this applies to you but....


a word to thoes who care....BRAINDUMPS will get you the paper but you wont last long in the workforce...


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

*He has a point.*



Pseudocyber said:


> *I took it in June. Thought it was pretty easy. I finished it in 7 minutes. *


It is fairly easy as long as you pay attention. If you read everything carefully, it don't take long at all, even to study. There are more study questions in my guide than there are questions on the test. However, :no: I still have a problem with the floppy disk question. I guess I will purposefully miss it since experience don't lie very often. Also, if there is an A+ guide with the info in it, that seems to confirm experience.


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

Doonz - I've been in IT for about 6 years and have supported PC's for about 5. I finally decided to get A+ so I can put it on a flyer for "consulting". I got a book, read it, memorized a few things - such as IRQ's, DMA's, Laser Printing Process, etc.

The test is adaptive - what can I say? Maybe I got 20 easy questions. I read them, and answered them to the best of my ability. It took 7 minutes. I don't see the purpose of spending a long time on a question I know the answer too ...  

And, I don't dig braindumpers either ...


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

hey ...7 minutes it is...:angel: 

some people are book smart...
Some people are street smart...
and others are.....:smooch: 

makes you feel like the $$ was worth it then:winking:


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

Well, it's one of those things. I don't really think it's worth $225 ... but a client might!

Now I'm certified! ... but we already knew that! :nuts:


----------



## mcgeeb1215 (Sep 25, 2002)

Wahooooo!!! I just passed today. I thought I would tell everyone.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

mcgeeb1215 said:


> *Wahooooo!!! I just passed today. I thought I would tell everyone. *


congrads.


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

Congrats MCgee....:clap: :cheers: 


now what the next test...yup A+ is a long and $$ start down the certification road


----------



## mcgeeb1215 (Sep 25, 2002)

Network+ . For today though, time to celebrate and take a day off from work. How many of you have to do a survey after you answered all of your questions after your test and BEFORE the test results. I took the A+ test three weeks ago and didn't have to do a survey. The survey only made me wait for my results which sucked. The end result today was still good! 
PS. This site is awesome!


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

Forgot who write it but the Passport series for N+ is AWSOME study guide...and the Sysbex interactive trannier....too...On the test and I think I saw 1 or 2 question that I didnt cover and 90% were the same type of question but worded diffrently...


----------

